# IM Comp- Sapphire's journal



## Sapphire (Nov 2, 2004)

OK I am in this competition too!  What the heck???  First thing is I am asking you all to be kind..  I will do my best BUT I doubt I could ever compete with the other IM fitness chickies.  BUT I do have GP coaching me!!!!      

Stats
5'6
123 pounds 
chest 35 1/2
waist 27 
hips 35 1/2
thighs 20
biceps 11 1/2
calves 12

Geez I thought my waist was smaller....  Oh well.    

Goal: increase LEG size and define the other body parts to show definition, not necessarily size.

First WO of Comp
Power Week

Smith Military Press 65x6,65x5,65x6
WG Upright BB Row 45x7,45x7,45x7
Incline rear laterals with dbs  5x7, 5x7, 8x7  Went too light

CG Smith Bench 50x6,50x6,50x6
2 arm overhead DB extensions 30x7,30x7
Straight bar pushdowns 70x6,70x6

seated rope crunches 50x20,60x15,70x10
Hanging leg raises 4x15 reps

Diet was not good.. so I won't post it.  I didn't eat enough.


----------



## lakergirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi Sappy!
I'm back, and Im somehow in this competition as well! I don't really care about who wins, I just want to win in the sense of getting my goals accomplished!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 2, 2004)

Go Cyndi


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 2, 2004)

Go Ms. Cyndiiiiiiiiiii....  You'll do great!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 3, 2004)

Good luck Cyndi! With Eric as your coach though you don't need alot of luck


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

Wish you luck Sapph


----------



## Velvet (Nov 3, 2004)

Go Sapphy  Go Sapphy


----------



## Saturday Fever (Nov 3, 2004)

Woot! Glad you're joining Cyndi.


----------



## Jill (Nov 3, 2004)

Good luck Saphy!!!!! You should post some new 'flexin' pics!


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 3, 2004)

Best of luck Cyndi! I can't wait to see your after pics.


----------



## lakergirl (Nov 3, 2004)

Just checking in Sappy! 

Hope training is going well!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 3, 2004)

I am glad you started a journal for this.  I like your goals!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey Sapphy 

You cant compete with the other IM chickies  
Your as silly as always. 

I miss you


----------



## Paynne (Nov 3, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Stats
> 5'6
> 123 pounds
> chest 35 1/2
> ...



 


Good luck in the comp!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 3, 2004)

*FIrst full day of comp training*

Meal 1
1/2 bran muffin
bagel
protein shake
coffee

Meal 2
1 can of tuna
rice cakes

Meal 3
chicken and broccoli steamed
small bag of trail mix, nuts, raisins and seeds

Meal 4
cottage cheese
2 biscottis  RIGHT before gym...  almost   

LEGS  
Squats  115x10, 165x7,185x6, 185x5
Leg extensions 100x10, 110x8,110x7
(Single leg) leg press Not sure how much bar weighs so I am just counting the weight I add on 50x8,50x8,70x7
SLDs 90x7,90x7,90x7   
Lying leg curls 80x5,70x7,70x6
Leg press calves single leg  70x10,70x10,70x10
Standing calf raises 240x10,260x9


Meal 5
low carb chips
chicken
egg whites



Hi everyone!!  

Thanks for thr encouragement, I need it!  I am very nervous!  GP says goals are the same, gain mass.. towards the end of the comp... lean out for a dramatic change!      We'll see, even a little change would make me happy!!!

MISS YOU JENNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  EMAIL ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 3, 2004)

mmm what kinda rice cakes? 


hi sapphy


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 3, 2004)

MMMMMM  Ranch rice cakes 

VERY yummy!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 3, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Meal 1
> 1/2 bran muffin
> bagel
> protein shake
> ...


Wow Cyndi !

I don't remember you being this strong !  You squat 185 x 6 x 5  Those gorgeous legs of yours will be growing like crazy !!!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 6, 2004)

God I hope so...    

I posted my before pics in my gallery....    

 Today is a major cheat day for me!!  Chris's bday party, no restrictions!    

Chest Power WO today
Flat bench 85x6,85x6,85x6,90x4
Incline DB press 25 lb Dbs  x6, x8, x6
Pec Deck  50x8,50x7,50x7

Abs
seated rop crunches
decline situps
hanging leg raises

30 minutes cardio

I already had a bagel with cream cheese and coffee...   
and a low fat blueberry muffin after the gym


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey hotty. 
Have fun on your cheat 
Dont forget lots of meal 6 

I am heading over to my families with Aaron with a chocolate oreo cheesecake in hand  Tomorrow i am actually starting to train again. Missing that tight booty and abs  Maybe i will do the IM competition too


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Jenny 

Yummy!!  I had a great weekend, but it's back to work tommorow... with my diet that is!!

ALWAYS lots and lots of meal 6!     

Say hello to Aaron for me!     

I am gonna email you tommorow...


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 8, 2004)

Those are some nice tushies in your signature 

I am starting to eat better this week too. Its been a while since i have had a good eating day.

Your getting really strong girl. Do you have a spotter at the gym?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi Sapphy!!!  Did you have a great weekend?????

Your before pics look awesome!  Yer gonna be some stiff competition girl!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 8, 2004)

morning Miss Sapph


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 8, 2004)

Morning pretty lady


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 8, 2004)

morni'n sapphy


----------



## Rissole (Nov 8, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Those are some nice tushies in your signature


She took the best one out.....


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi Jenny , Gary , Luke, Velvet, NT and Rissy!  

How do you like the black and white tush?  Cute huh??    
and Ris is right, I removed the best butt.    

Ahh thanks VE, but have you looked in the mirror lately???


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 8, 2004)

*Monday*

Glutamine

Meal 1
handful almonds
oatmeal with egg whites   
coffee

Meal 2
can of tuna
soy crisps

Meal 3
bowl of kashi with protein powder a little milk

Meal 4
cottage cheese ff

Meal 5
protein shake
handful almonds

Meal 6
chicken breast

REST DAY   

Yes Jenny, Chris spots me!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 8, 2004)

Its great that Chris and you workout together. 
I am too anti social at the gym to workout with anyone 

Diet is looking good.
You sick of egg whites?
Does your trainer ever let you have turkey bacon? its tasty


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 8, 2004)

Yeah it's fun to wo together and he pushes me HARD!!    I sometimes need that...    

I am sick of OATMEAL!!  I hate it!     MMM  Turkey bacon!  I am sure I would be allow to eat that cause I am still trying to gain size.
I am drinking a protetin shake right now....  its sorta yummy.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 9, 2004)

Sick of oatmeal?  Say it aint' so Sapphy!!! I couldn't EVER imagine being sick of my oats..they are like chocolate to me when i'm being strict ha ha ha

Good morning!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 9, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Sick of oatmeal? Say it aint' so Sapphy!!! I couldn't EVER imagine being sick of my oats..they are like chocolate to me when i'm being strict ha ha ha
> 
> Good morning!


 Oatmeal.... SICK of OATMEAL? NOOOOOO! There is no such thing as being SICK of OATMEAL. Sick of broccoli, maybe. Sick of chicken breast, perhaps. But OATMEAL?? 

 Girl, you so craaaaaaazeee.


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 9, 2004)

oatmeal is YUCKY!!  I hate it!!  
Yet another reason I cant compete with you all!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 9, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> oatmeal is YUCKY!! I hate it!!
> Yet another reason I cant compete with you all!!


Silly Cyndi !  Hi Gorgeous    I bet your trainer/coach could find you something else if you don't like oatmeal.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 9, 2004)

Cyn i hear you about the oatmeal  its aweful unless its in apple crisp 
I have a pic of Aaron and i that i am going to post in my journal


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Sapphy


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Gary, Jenny and Jeanie!!  

I really hate oatmeal, it is gross!  Oh well...  

I cannot wait to see the pics Jen!!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 9, 2004)

*Tuesday*

MEal 1
glutamine
almonds
bagel
protein shake

Meal 2
salad
pistastios

Meal 3
steamed chicken and broccoli with brown rice

Meal 4
cottage cheese
soy crisps

Meal 5
chicken
spinach

WO
Shoulders and tris and abs
Standing side laterals 8x7,8x7,8x7
Upright cable rows 70x12,70x12,80x10
Single arm DB presses 10x15,12x15,12x15

CG bench
55x9, 55x9,55x9
V bar pushdowns 50x12,60x12,70x10
SA overhead extensions 10x15,10x15,10x15

Decline situps 20x3
Hanging leg raises 20x4

Cardio 25 minutes


----------



## Velvet (Nov 10, 2004)

Clean diet..great workout!  Keep it up chicka, yer doing awesome!!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 12, 2004)

Been in training class in NYC for last three days....  
bagel in am
lunch sushi salmon over white rice
cottage cheese in afternoon
chicken and egg whites for dinner

LEGS yesterday
Good WO

back on diet track tommorow!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 13, 2004)

*Saturday Nov 13*

Meal 1
harvest bagel with nat PB
protein shake
coffee

Meal 2
protein shake
glutamine

WO

Meal 3
glutamine
ff cheese and low carb chips

Meal 4

Meal 5

Meal 6

WO
Rep Range Chest, Bis and Abs
Incline bench 65x9, 65x9,65x9
DB flat press 25 pd dbsx10,25x10
Incline flyes 10x13,10x13,10x13
cable crossovers 30x20,30x20

Seated incline db curls 15x9,15x8,15x8
low cable curls 40x12, 40x12
Standing DB preacher curls 10x15, 10x15

Seated rope crunches 50x15,60x15   
Decline situps 3x15 reps
hanging leg raises 4x15


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 13, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Meal 1
> 
> Meal 2
> 
> ...


Lots of empty calories there Sapphy 





hi :bounce:


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 13, 2004)

Morning Cyndi  

I'm about to go blind looking at your avi  From squinting ! not the other reason guys go blind looking at pics of gorgeous womrn !

Zach says hi ! he spent the night last night


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Lots of empty calories there Sapphy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I hadn't eaten yet, BUT I did now ... 

HI


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 13, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Cyndi
> 
> I'm about to go blind looking at your avi  From squinting ! not the other reason guys go blind looking at pics of gorgeous womrn !
> 
> Zach says hi ! he spent the night last night


      Why thank you Gary....   You are a sweetie!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey babe....


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 15, 2004)

hows the beauty doing 
have a good weekend? do any shopping?
i spent all weekend packing  and a bit of shopping


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 15, 2004)

pssssssst


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey to Rissy and J and NT!!

Weekend was great, very busy at home, working out, playing with my nephews...  fun stuff!  LOTS of meal 6...      better than shopping any day!!  

Going to the gym now to do shoulders and tris!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh i cant wait til this weekend. 
We are going to have a Meal Six Fest  

Have fun doing the shoulders.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 17, 2004)

Good morning Sapphy!!!

How are those shoulders feeling today?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2004)

Where is the infamous, gorgeous, alluring Cyndi ?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 18, 2004)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Cyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyndi??????????????????????????????????


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi all!

I went out after work tonight to a party... it was fun but I missed Chris.  

Yesterday I had a good leg wo, shoulders and tris went well on Tuesday too!!
Some guy at the gym lectured me on my squats, saying I was going too heavy.  WHATEVER!!     IF GP says do it then I do it!!

Tommorow is a rest day.. and Saturday is chest bis and abs.
Diet was OK, but I had 3 glasses of red wine!!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey Stranger  


Glad everything is going good for ya


----------



## Velvet (Nov 19, 2004)

Good morning Sapphy..did you tell mr. nosy to mind his business?


----------



## fantasma62 (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey beautiful, talented and driven coach...


Miss me???? 

Yeah, I know, I've been MIA lately.  Boy have things been funky the last couple of months....
Did you hear?  No tear in shoulder, no break, just tendinitis....I am starting therapy the monday after thanksgiving, after I come back from Germany (business, no pleasure whatsoever)...

So I was just passing by to say  , so  

Hugs.....


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Cyndi  


Hope you pass through today !   Glad to hear that you are working out harder than ever


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Sapphy   How was your weekend?


----------

